# Vibra-tite thread locker



## BlackBandits (Mar 25, 2005)

Afxtoo and others talked about Vibra-Tite in some of the SIII threads, and it sounded like a product I could use not only in the hobby, but on some of my equipment at work. So I spent the last half hour online trying to find a source. It looks like you can buy hobby bottles for about $18 to $20 for a one ounce bottle. But I also found a site that sells it to Dart throwing enthusiats in amples/tubes. The price is $1.75 per tube, but you have to spend at least $10 on the site to check out. With shipping it worked out to $12 for 6 tubes.

http://www.bpdarts.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=16145&category_id=250

If they run out of supply, you can try googling 'vibra-tite darts'


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Excellent find. Having it in several smaller tubes makes sense because you'll use very little on HO cars and the 1 oz bottle is a lifetime supply for most slot car folks.

It's a very versatile product. The one thing I really like is the fact that you can apply it beforehand, let it dry, and store the fastener indefinitely. I came across this interesting article:

http://www.adhesivesmag.com/CDA/Articles/Feature_Article/e7b0d50543a6d010VgnVCM100000f932a8c0____


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

These guys are serious mag car racers _and_ they work in a fastener shop: 

http://rabbitracing.com/Adhesives.html

1.8 ml will go a long way for slot cars. They sell purple loctite too, which I've never seen seize (can't say that about VibraTite if thats what comes on Storm rollers).


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

If by "seize" you mean harden to the point where you can't get the screw out or the brush tubes rotates, then no, Vibra-Tite does not harden. It remains pliable.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Seized as in impossible to remove the screws, it was a couple low-end Storms, brand new out of the package. One we were able to heat it to free the screw, the other one took two new barrels, it was whatever the orange stuff is they used. We had a team wiz guy in house that day, even he gave up on them. Could be the fact that it was laid on obviously heavy.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Vibra-Tite is red and stays kind of rubbery forever. That's its whole claim to fame. I've never seen it harden or cause the situation you describe, which is characteristic of a hard thread locker. I'd send the offending parts back to WHP.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Like I said it was whatever they used, so I don't know that it was Vibra-Tite but they do promote it. But whatever it was sure was stuck.

Bottom line is it shows that whatever you use, use it sparingly or it could be the last adjustment that brush sees. Like AFXToo said earlier, a dab from the tip of a toothpick will do it.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Flick of the bic*

Most of these compounds are great for vibration, the wiggles and whatnot; but they are no "match" (snicker) for a little carefully applied heat. 99% of the brands I've seen that are prone to hardening revert back to goo no problemo when ya exceed their temp ceiling.

For metal barrels, remove them from the chassis, then give them a flic with your crack lighter to help cooperate the offending 'lil buggers. Naturally with tiny threads that are gobbed; ya win some ... and ya lose some...but if it's bound that bad you were done fer anyway. 

Cant hurt to try if your already in the ditch. The HO scale smoke wrench werks fer me.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm always hesitant to recommend any Loctite for this application only because other than Loctite 222 (purple) the opportunity for a bad outcome is too great. You'll see Loctite products in tons of places, from drug stores to the mega marts, and other than Loctite 222 they are all the wrong product for this application. Most of the Loctite compounds are thin liquids and wick into the threads, making it hard to control how much gets applied. 

My recommendation of Vibra-Tite is based on my own experience with the product. It's the only thread locker I've used in this application that has never lead to a bad outcome. It goes on thick and sets up exactly where you placed it and stays flexible. Whatever you use, a very small amount is all you will ever need. These screws are tiny and do not take very much torque to strip. The AW phillips head set screw is even more likely to strip. Even the Loctite 222 application guide warns that if you apply too much you may have to heat the connection to separate the parts. As I stated in my other post, use a pointing toothpick to apply a small dot on the threads.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Laquer thinner softens/loosens vibra-tite,and can also be used as a thinner when your vibra-tite starts to thicken up


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Vibe-Tite is an Aluminum thread locker it is a pinkish color and can be bought at store that deal in fastners stores like Fastenal, is the last place I seen it in stock


----------

